# Randy this drag is for you!



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Earlier this week Dr. Rivet had some visitors coming to see some trains run on his layout. He ask me if I could bring out a train. "Sure", I said. Rather than bring out my usual ore train, I brought out a string of 22 coal hoppers, 20 USAt 3bays and 2 Aristo 2 bays.

As usual the mallet didn't even slow down on the grade.






































Unfortunately the visitor didn't come, but we had a great time clearing the track and running.

Chuck


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

..... the visitor was a no show... LOL!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good Chuck. Glad to see the layout getting some exercise

Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk, he did call, but I was already on the way. This was his second late cancellation. I think, Jim's rule will be two strikes and you're out.


Jerry,

Jim's is the only place I can run a longer train. I'm limited to about 12 hoppers on my home layout, otherwise the gap between the engine and the caboose wouldn't look too good.

Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Train looks great. Love the black coal hoppers. I been thinking of painting all my MDC 2 bay coal hoppers black and lettering them for the B&O. I have over 50 of them.
We could combine them and have a 100 unit coal drag.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy

Sounds like fun!

They were a mixture of B&O, C&O, CSX, PRR, and D&RGW.

The only problem is could my mallet pull it?

Chuck

PS. When you upgrade your hoppers, check with Stan Cedarleaf for decals. I've used them for many projects and with his instructions, you will end up with a great look.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Just back up to take up the slack, once you over come inertia that beauty should keep them rolling.
John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All;

I have no wish to derail this thread, so just consider my post a footnote. The last real Y6a, number 2156, arrived in Roanoke, VA this week from St. Louis, MO. The locomotive is currently at the NS East End Shops, where the main rods and other items are being installed. The locomotive will be on a long term loan to the Virginia Museum of Transportation, located in the former N&W less than carload freight station. Now it will be possible for railroad enthusiasts to view and photograph the N&W "Big Three" (classes A, J, & Y) together in the same town where they were built.

Just thought you would like to know,
David Meashey


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. I think that the Y-6a is the prototype for the Aristo Mallet.

Chuck


----------

